# PANAMA, THE PARADISE LESS TRAVELED



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

Panama is a very pretty country. I know what I say,,i live here. I had been in many countries in the world but Panama have a special charming that makes all the panamanians wanting to stay here living.

Just for you to know There are more than 1500 islands (big and very small) in Panama. 

Here i will show you some of the pretty places:

SAN BLAS

Its a indian reservoir por the Kuna Indians. There are like 5 or 6 indians reservoir in Panama, where diferent tribes of Indians live according their traditions. San Blas is composed part of mainland and part of islands. 

The islands are in an area called the Archipielago of Las Mulatas. There are 365 islands in San Blas. One for each day of the year! The Kunas indians are famous for the Molas. A hand made cloth. There are no fancy hotels in the area. In fact, the Kunas have its own goverment with their saila (king). The hotels are very rudimentary but you can enjoy the daily living of the indians.

Here are some pictures of San Blas!




































































































If you want any information i can help you with any information i know or any web page.


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

BOCAS DEL TORO

Bocas del Toro is a province of Panama where the afroantillian culture dominates. You will feel like in an island of the caribbean. In fact, many people speak "caribean english"

There are many beautiful islands you must visit here and many beautiful beaches.

There main atractions:

DOLPHIN BAY

The dolphins swin near the boats. 










pic 

RED FROG BEACH
A very strong beach with strong waves. The house of the little red frog. The only place where you can find the little frog. To go to the beach you must pass walking through the island because the waves are so strong that the boats cant go to the beach.






























STAR BEACH

Imagine a beach full of sea stars. Well that beach exist in Bocas del Toro. A beach where you can find dozens of sea star in the shore. You are allowed to touch them (becuase the beaches in Panama are never crowded and possible you will be the only one in the beach) but you cant hold then outside the water more than 6 seconds because they can die. 


Zapatillas Cay

White Beach, Clear Water and peace










Bird Islands

and island full of birds











There are many other points of interest as Hospital Point that is a place for snorkeling and Coral Cay. In matter of fact there are may places for snorkeling. Also Bluff Beach that is as strong as Red Frog Beach. Here are some othe pictures of Bocas del Toro.














































Any information feel free to ask


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

PANAMA CANAL

Well a marvel of Human Engineering. You cant come to panama without visiting it. It conects both Oceans in the middle of America. Thousands of people died during the constructrion of the Canal. It have been open to world commerce since 1914 until today without interruption.




























Here are the pictures of the two bridges that conects Panama (the canal of panama divides panama in two)

The American bridge that was opened in october 12, of 1962



















The Puente Centanario opened in 2004, the name is because in 2003 Panama celebrated its 100 year as a republic.


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

PEARL ISLANDS

Where survivor was been filmed 3 times! It is called pearl islands because here the pearls used to be founded in incredible amounts. The most famours black peral "La peregrina" that used to be of the royal family of Spain and now is the property of Liz Taylor was found the the pamanian pearl islands. 

Contadora is the most famous island of this sector. Contadora in english means counter. that is to count. because here the spanish conquerors used to count the pearls founded.

Here are some pictures of the pearl islands:


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

PANAMA CITY

Panama City is a very modern city with big malls and cheap prices. In fact, the central american people (many of them) come to panama to do shopping because of the low prices and low taxes. 

Here are more than 80 banks (between international and national banks) but it is not only for the 3,000,000 people that live in panama, they are here for the international commerce that is held in Panama,

In a matter of fact, panama have the second largest free zone behind Hong Kong.

Right now there are constructing two buildings with the same high of the empire state. The main focus are for european and american people that wants to retire here.


Here are some pictures:

I took those pics hehe (street level)


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

CULTURE

Panama is a mix of many many cultures.

Here are some pictures of our typical dresses. La pollera is the female dress, it is hand made and it cost between 2,500 and 40,000 dollars.































CONGOS - our african-caribbean tradition




























DIABLOS SUCIOS (DIRTY DEVIL)


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

COIBA

Coiba is an island that actually is a natural resoirvor. It used to be a jail (like Alcatraz) but thanks of that the enviorment is very well conserved. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

other destinations...later! 

hope you enjoyed the little trip!


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

PANAMEÑita...put pictures of you... Believe is the best reason for visiting PANAMA...lol...

saludos !


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

I think nobody liked my thread


----------



## Matthieu (Mar 7, 2004)

Some nice beaches.

Do you know how long and tall is this bridge?



Panameñita said:


> The Puente Centanario opened in 2004, the name is because in 2003 Panama celebrated its 100 year as a republic.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks for the pics, quite interesting as I havent had the chance to visit this part of the world


----------



## mello (Dec 21, 2004)

Hell yeah I'm there. Looks great, very clear clean water.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Panama is interesting, it also has lots of highrises.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Amazing. Panama is certainly word visiting. I think I prefer it over all Central American countries. They don't have a great piece of engineering and a kick-ass skyline


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

tks you very much, if you need any aditional info, or you have any question you can ask freely.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Job panamenita..


----------



## linoue (Apr 8, 2006)

Great posts Panamenita.
I'm from London, but have been working in Panama City for about 2 months this year. Panama isn't a country I would have gone to for a holiday before, but after visiting the place, I would definately recommend it. The country is beautiful, the people are friendly, and the food is fantastic.
The downside for us in London is that there is no direct flight from here, we have to go via Miami which is a dump of an airport 

By the way Panamaenita, what is the weather in Bocas or San Blas like in the beginning of May? I am going back to Panama in late April and was thinking of taking about 3 days off in either Bocas or San Blas. I believe it is rainy season then?

Anywhere here are some of my snaps...

Panama seafront (taken from opposite Bennigans Irish pub)









View from the hotel room









Room with a view - Taboga island 









Coconuts!









Gamboa resort









Soberania rainforest park









Big ship on the Panama canal 









The Colonial old town -Casco Viejo


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

linoue said:


> By the way Panamaenita, what is the weather in Bocas or San Blas like in the beginning of May? I am going back to Panama in late April and was thinking of taking about 3 days off in either Bocas or San Blas. I believe it is rainy season then?



Hi! I am so glad you liked Panama. All the persons are most welcome here! Well, April is a raining season here in Panama. The summer season is between January and March. So yes, probably you will find raining days...but dont worry..I went to Bocas del Toro twice, and the last time was in November that is the worst time of the raining season but I still had fun! There were some sunny days and some raining days. 

Bocas del Toros is very pretty, you must go! And San Blas is very good also! 

If you need any info I can help you with any data you want.


----------

